# LETS ALL HELP WAK



## peartcart12 (May 24, 2015)

Hi guys, i am sure all members know or have heard of Wak, and i am sure most have had invaluable free information and a lot of us have been lucky enough to meet him and have had him work on our tt`s, Well that man needs our help now, i don`t want to discuss it to much on here, but if you go to www.wak-tt.com it will all be explained there, lets all help someone who takes his free time to help us, cheers www.wak-tt.com


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Done.

If everyone posts when they have done the right thing then we can keep this thread at the top of the list.


----------



## peartcart12 (May 24, 2015)

rustyintegrale said:


> Done.
> 
> If everyone posts when they have done the right thing then we can keep this thread at the top of the list.


Nice one Rusty, yeah if wak has helped you then just reply with a smiley face  and we can keep this thread alive so more peeps will see it, but nice one Rusty


----------



## richardkhill (Jul 20, 2015)

Done.

I've never met Wak, but his wealth of knowledge via his website has been invaluable. It feels an absolute no brainer to help out.

Thank you wak and Good Luck.

Richard


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Wak is one of the nicest and most genuine guys you can ever meet, over the last 13 years of TT (and A3) ownership his advice is amongst the most trusted and is the most freely given.

I hope he can meet his target.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Done
Never met the fella but i do know that it takes a lot to ask for help when life is giving you a hard time.

Delta


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Done.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Toxygene (Apr 30, 2015)

His website is a wealth of knowledge!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

£25 sent to my brother in arms x

Plus his daughter is GORGEOUS ............


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Donation sent come on guys always there for us all


----------



## mickster (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Donation sent I'm sure we can all manage a bit more that £1


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Donated


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

It's bringing tears to my eyes and didn't want to publicise something like this as there are many more worthy causes, so it's on my page as a last resort and if a small miracle happens before I'm compelled to move then that would be fantastic but please don't put aside something that could go to something you feel more compelling. 
And thank you to everyone that's taken a look.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

jamman said:


> £25 sent to my brother in arms x
> 
> Plus his daughter is GORGEOUS ............


Pics or it didn't happen :wink:


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Done, and I don't even own a TT yet,
But this forum and Wak have helped me avoid some lemons!!


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

I got a good tip from a customer today. I've halved it with Wak to the tune of £25.00 
Thanks for all the unrelenting help and keep smiling.


----------



## h4rry (Mar 29, 2015)

Done. Your advice, info and guides have been invaluable to me.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

All the best for the future Wak for all your help and expertise over the years  Donation sent.


----------



## peartcart12 (May 24, 2015)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > £25 sent to my brother in arms x
> ...


Dont wind him up :lol:


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

small amount, but more than 1 quid 

Essentially he mapped my TT when no one else could ,locally at least,for a very reasonable cost.. so I'm still in "profit".


----------



## Myrddinemrys (Apr 15, 2015)

PayPal visited - good luck WAK. Neal.


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

£20 sent buddy. All the best


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Payment sent, all the best :!:


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Done & also more than £1
Come on, WAK has directly or indirectly helped everyone of us, time to return the favour.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

I know it's been mentioned in a few of the posts above but I think it's worth underlining the extent to which Wak's knowledge and skills have been appreciated by probably thousands of people on the forum. 
I for one have accessed his web page numerous times for how to's and other useful things without thought to click and leave a donation for a tip or diagram that's saved me quite a lot of dosh. 
He's a guy in need that we all respect - lets put something back in his direction. What's a few quid? (Or more - ha ha)


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Best of luck fella.


----------



## waTTford (Jan 19, 2009)

I've not been on here in ages, really sorry to see this. Wak sorted my TT when is was running like a bag of pooh. He really looked after her and me! Come on guys.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Donated


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Have made this a global announcement for now, if traffic slows will put back to MK1.

Good luck


----------



## Amey443 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi I have made my donation I know my car would not be running if it was not for Wak and I know I will need you in the future too I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

Done, not much but hope it helps a bit.

best luck from portugal


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

We need to put this on the general mark 1 page for all I think :?:

where do I donate :x

Sandy :-*


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Donated , hope it helps


----------



## Cage911 (Apr 18, 2015)

Done!!

Never met the guy, but heard many great things about him and seen the worth of advise he has given on the forum. Hate to see good people on a downer.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

when I click donate paypal says turn on cookies in browser but it is turned on [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Small donation done. Every bit helps


----------



## Gerry Lea (Jan 11, 2011)

£20 donated, hope it helps


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Wak - the guy who would not give up when mapping my previous 2.0 TT until he had obtained the best possible result.

Donation sent.


----------



## Dogs n Rabbits (Oct 8, 2004)

Done, man is a legend on here and it's the least we can do for all his support over the years

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ian_tt (Mar 16, 2010)

Done,

Just to re-iterate he has helped me beyond any expectations and I truly hope for the best for you.

All the best.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A special friend for 13 years - come on all you old timers now is the time to support the man that was there for us all at the beginning. 
Please give like he gave for all of you.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I've got an idea...

We all have TT bits and spares, removed parts from upgrades etc lurking in garages all over the land. How about we put them up for sale on here together with a pledge to donate part or all of the proceeds to the Wak fund?

If there is some way these could be identified in the item for sale title it could drive buyers to select these items over other identical items.

Whaddya think?

Rich


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> I've got an idea...
> 
> We all have TT bits and spares, removed parts from upgrades etc lurking in garages all over the land. How about we put them up for sale on here together with a pledge to donate part or all of the proceeds to the Wak fund?
> 
> ...


If I sell my TT I will donate WAK 2.5% of the sale value...!?

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... obcid=soc3


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

chaznik said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I've got an idea...
> ...


See this is what this forum is all about. Great offer sir, thank you!


----------



## Kellatron (Oct 13, 2012)

done


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

Done - hope Wak gets it sorted - great guy and great help to us all xxxx


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Done, Wasn't alot but it's all I had till pay day. Don't know the guy personally but been using his guides since owning the TT, Appreciate it a lot Wak, Hope your situation sorts it self out 

Jay


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

More than happy to help such a nice guy... Donated a fiver.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

So to help keep the momentum going please add my sig strip to your profile by copying and pasting this code into the Signature setting under your User Profile...


```
[URL=http://s171.photobucket.com/user/rustyintegrale/media/WAK/MASTER%20LOGO.png.html][IMG]http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u292/rustyintegrale/WAK/MASTER%20LOGO.png[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

Signature strip done too x


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jojo.f said:


> Signature strip done too x


Brilliant, thanks! 

Mods, could you add a link to Wak's website direct from the sig strip and give us the code please?

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## Gerry Lea (Jan 11, 2011)

Done


----------



## Gerry Lea (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Done! and the signature.

Its many years since I have seen you unfortunately Wak, and im sorry to hear life isn't treating you so well at the moment.

However in my TT years, the wealth of knowledge you have provided to me and the community, is invaluable. You spent many hours annswering my questions, mapping my car (AWESOME), checking the logs, and saving the day by fitting me in at no notice to replace my oil breather system before a ring trip to fix my massive boost leak! I still even now refer back to the guidance you gave me via email when trying to sort the girlfriends car out.

Thanks for all your help Wak, time to return the favour!


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Having been through a similar situation 15 years ago, I know how he feels. Happy to help, let's hope we can make a difference.


----------



## titch3030 (May 1, 2015)

Sent a few quid, hope it helps 

Wak's guides have been really helpful 
Steve


----------



## sco (Mar 2, 2013)

Job done. Perhaps we need a Totaliser like they used to have on Blue Peter


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

I have not met the guy but have used his site more than a couple times for helpful tips and advice, the guy is a true legend. Many would have charged people to access the information he has on there.

I have send multiple people to his site for help and I'm sure they would donate also as I have.

All the best bud!


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

Done. Well deserved help to a greatly helpful guy.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Great to see this still going strong well done people


----------



## dcrutt (May 4, 2013)

done


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> So to help keep the momentum going please add my sig strip to your profile by copying and pasting this code into the Signature setting under your User Profile...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Adjusted it to link directly to Wak's site when clicked:

```
[url=http://www.wak-tt.com][img]http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u292/rustyintegrale/WAK/MASTER%20LOGO.png[/img][/url]
```


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dash said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > So to help keep the momentum going please add my sig strip to your profile by copying and pasting this code into the Signature setting under your User Profile...
> ...


Brilliant! Thank you sir!


----------



## CaptRon (Mar 4, 2011)

Done.
Anyone who ever consulted his webpage owe him and should help.

Good luck Wak!


----------



## bluslc (Sep 28, 2009)

good luck and donated


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Done. 
I knew you two years ago at Audi Driver Int. Since I own my TT, 15 years now, you're a reference always trying to help.
I can't enumerate how many times I check your web page looking for help.

I wish you all the best.

Jorge (Spain)


----------



## Karlm55 (Nov 25, 2014)

Been there some time ago....it'll be fine...and donated!! Thanks for your help!


----------



## D19 ASW (Jan 9, 2015)

I've not met you, but I have used your site many times 

Wish it could be more, worth every penny


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

Donated! Although it may seem that we don't agree modding and tuning approach, I can appreciate his overall contribution to the TT community. I also started threads in QuattroWorld and the TT forum where I'm more active to pull in more support. Good luck Wak!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... st88323230
http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt/threa ... tml#290327


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Done ...


----------



## peartcart12 (May 24, 2015)

Madmax199 said:


> Donated! Although it may seem that we don't agree modding and tuning approach, I can appreciate his overall contribution to the TT community. I also started threads in QuattroWorld and the TT forum where I'm more active to pull in more support. Good luck Wak!
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... st88323230
> http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt/threa ... tml#290327


Hi madmax, thanks for doing that, it will help greatly, and even thou you and Wak dont see eye to eye in the modding world, i am sure you both have an underlining respect for each other as you have just proved now. cheers


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

I've never met W, but big respect  
Supported. 
Martin


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Does anyone know if this is being publicised on the TTOC forum?

Maybe this will be the glue that finally brings the two sides together...

Oh, okay, I'll get my coat... :lol:


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

Supported.

As above wish I could send more for all the help that's been given out and when you helped me out with my immo problem.

Good luck sir.


----------



## peartcart12 (May 24, 2015)

Boruki said:


> Supported.
> 
> As above wish I could send more for all the help that's been given out and when you helped me out with my immo problem.
> 
> Good luck sir.


Don`t worry about how much you have sent, its more important that you have sent


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Done 

Good luck buddy.

Warren.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Mr TT of stains needs all the forum to chip in as it's not a fun game to play when someone's rapping you out of home and happiness


----------



## TTornottobe (Feb 10, 2015)

Donated and going for a remap on the 26th


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

Done, Thanks for all the help and advice you offer on the forum.


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

Done a while back and off to see the man this Sunday for more TT fixes

W


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Done. Best wishes Wak.

Paul


----------



## maverickuk1 (Jan 22, 2015)

that's me donated good luck WAK


----------



## EscapeOfficer1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Done it.

Deserving cause. Wak certainly helped me tons for which I am grateful.

Wak, Good luck to you and your daughter.

EscapeOfficer.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

donated also.

good luck wak, a big ask but hope it all works out. How about a facebook page ??


----------



## FiveDirty (Apr 12, 2015)

Done. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

To be honest, I expected to check this thread this morning and see a whole load more posts.

Well done to all those who have donated but we need to spread the message wider. Can I ask that all those who have given so far please add the sig strip below to their own profiles. If you concerned about losing your current signature then just copy your existing code into an email sent to yourself. That's all you need to recover it when this campaign is done and dusted.

In the meantime copy and paste this code to add our message to your posts. The strip itself now has a direct link to Wak's site thanks to Dash.  Just click it to go and donate.


```
[url=http://www.wak-tt.com][img]http://i171.photosbucket.com/albums/u292/rustyintegrale/WAK/MASTER%20LOGO.png[/img][/url]
```
Then please respond to as many other threads in all the sections of the forum as possible. I think there must be many people out there who would grow this appeal if they knew about it. Let's all do our bit to spread the word and do the best we can to help Wak.

Does anyone know if the TTOC has it on their forum? If not could someone with access do the same there and any other Audi forums or groups that may be able to help?

Thanks guys and thanks to 'Peartcart12' for starting this thread. I hope you don't mind me jumping in with all these suggestions. It's all for the same cause and we need to generate and maintain momentum!

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

done, hope it all works out


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

It was all posted over Facebook a couple of days ago, I'll do a general reminder in all the groups tomorrow

J
Xx


----------



## atmorgan (Feb 21, 2015)

Come Thursday I will be making a donation.

Wak's guides have really helped and out and meeting the guy you can tell he knows his mustard.


Good Luck!


----------



## starolive (Sep 29, 2010)

Bonjour Wak,

Je ne te connais pas aussi bien que les forumeur anglais et n'ai pas eu la chance de te rencontrer mais quand j'ai eu des soupçons sur la qualité de fabrication des lignes Milltek, tu as été là pour m'aider dans mon "combat" pour avoir gain de cause et nous sommes finalement plusieurs a avoir eu réparation. En parti grace à toi .

Pour cela et tout le reste c'est à mon tour de t'aider un petit peu.

Je pense à toi et te fais un modeste don.. je sais que tu finiras par t'en sortir !

Olivier from France
--------------------------------------
Hello Wak,

I do not know you as well as English members and have not had the chance to meet you but when I became suspicious about the quality of Milltek catback, you were there to help me in my "fight "for successful and we finally had to have several repair. In part thanks to you.

For this and everything else it's my turn to help you a little bit.

I think of you and make you a small gift .. I know that you will get out of it!

Olivier from France


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

mighTy Tee said:


> Wak is one of the nicest and most genuine guys you can ever meet, over the last 13 years of TT (and A3) ownership his advice is amongst the most trusted and is the most freely given.
> 
> I hope he can meet his target.


I have donated also, but how much does wak actually need, what is the target ? just wondering.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I know how much but I don't want to divulge that information as I'm not sure he wants that shared, let's put it this way it's a significant amount which is why he would have to end up selling his house that many of us have visited

J
Xx


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Wak, Thanks for all the help and advice over the years.
Wishing you luck for the fight ahead.

Matt


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Just to say thanks so far to all, Its really warming to see the support and regardless of how much, people have been so generous and I'd be online for days to try and respond individually but thankyou all.

I'm overwhelmed at how wide and far I'm seeing support, and Max, thanks for the support  , we only don't agree on a spring rate , apart from that you are pushing to the edge and I like a little comfort zone!


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

It's my pleasure! No worries about the meaningless details that we see differently, at the end of the day there is more than one way to skin a cat. What's important is that we are part of a community and should always look to help each other. Thanks again for what you have provided to the TT world over the years!


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

a spring :lol:


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> To be honest, I expected to check this thread this morning and see a whole load more posts.
> 
> Well done to all those who have donated but we need to spread the message wider. Can I ask that all those who have given so far please add the sig strip below to their own profiles. If you concerned about losing your current signature then just copy your existing code into an email sent to yourself. That's all you need to recover it when this campaign is done and dusted.
> 
> ...


Hi Rich,

Your wish has been done... 
I have just posted on TTOC, so hopefully this will show we ALL care...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

It's been on our Facebook page for a number of days now, I'll keep bumping it and on all the other groups too.

Just heard about something quite negative from someone who has in turn removed me from Facebook (gutless mk2 owner), Wak, we got your back  I'll give you a hug soon 

J
Xx


----------



## Ro5ltt (Jul 27, 2010)

Done without hesitation, WAK you have helped me so much with my TT without ever saying a word to me. Good luck to you hope all ends well!


----------



## timdu (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## arichmond64 (Dec 1, 2011)

Donated.

Any of you guys do,or know what matched betting is? I've offered Wak some info on it and offered to help him, but it might give me more credibility if I'm not the only one who knows what it is haha.


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

arichmond64 said:


> Donated.
> 
> Any of you guys do,or know what matched betting is? I've offered Wak some info on it and offered to help him, but it might give me more credibility if I'm not the only one who knows what it is haha.


My old business partner was featured in the financial times for creating a betting program (as in software) for matched betting. I can't remember what it was called, but the principle of it all is very sound!


----------



## kees70 (Nov 27, 2008)

Done. Good luck!


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Donation sent from me too. Even though I'm currently trying to fund raise for therapy for my son, I realise how lucky most of us are to have homes. If the last two weeks has taught me anything, its that there are some truly selfless and amazing people on Audi forums. I'd be nowhere in my efforts without the generosity of the community. A small amount from a lot of people can make a huge difference to peoples lives. I wish Wak all the best of luck in getting back on his feet.

Oh and matched Betting does work, I'm going through it myself to help raise money. There are loads of guides on the net if you Google it 

http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## arichmond64 (Dec 1, 2011)

Boruki said:


> arichmond64 said:
> 
> 
> > Donated.
> ...


There is some awesome software out there, makes things 1000 times easier and quicker.

It could easy make Wak £1000, not a super quick process, but who doesn't want free money, I'd be more than happy to help him and walk him through some stuff if he would like.


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

Donated. Good luck, Wak. You truly deserve it.


----------



## Biggsy (Feb 13, 2007)

Donated. Not used Wak's services for a few years but his help and support for my old Mk1 was invaluable.

Good luck and hope it works out

Rob


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

arichmond64 said:


> There is some awesome software out there, makes things 1000 times easier and quicker.
> 
> It could easy make Wak £1000, not a super quick process, but who doesn't want free money, I'd be more than happy to help him and walk him through some stuff if he would like.


I think his site is called FixTheOdds, I've never tried it myself though.


----------



## F0X1E (Oct 10, 2014)

Not been on the forum much (car running ok for now) but sent a donation. Many thanks for the replies you have given me and hope you get settled soon.


----------



## staffy (Sep 29, 2009)

Done!


----------



## espressomac (May 17, 2015)

Done. Good luck!


----------



## PeterW (Dec 30, 2014)

Done good luck [WHITE SMILING FACE]


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

Done the right thing: Belatedly apparently, but hope it still helps. All the best WAK.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

So much can happen in 3 days...been there, done that and wouldn't wish it on my enemy, let alone such a genuinely nice guy as Wak, donation sent and off to do the sig strip...

Sig strip code not working for me, comes up with

*It was not possible to determine the dimensions of the image*

Edit: Dash's one still works but not the later ones.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Donation sent and my thoughts and good wishes are with you and your daughter Wak.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

triplefan said:


> So much can happen in 3 days...been there, done that and wouldn't wish it on my enemy, let alone such a genuinely nice guy as Wak, donation sent and off to do the sig strip...
> 
> Sig strip code not working for me, comes up with
> 
> ...


Your sig strip is working for me!


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

All the best Wak


----------



## trayner (Apr 5, 2012)

8) I haven't had the pleasure of meeting Wak yet but the web site is amazing. I hope everything turns out ok for you fella, my brother has just gone through the same thing and I know it's not easy. Donation sent!


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Only just seen this as not been on for a wee while. A few quid sent [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

I haven't yet got round to a remap but thanks Wak for your patience answering my questions about it and the awesome guides you have on your site. I've been saved by them many a time! 
Contribution made and I wish you all the best.


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

Two remaps and reverse lamp symmetry, thanks very much, donation sent.

Good luck moving on.

Regards

Paul


----------



## OnX (Jun 10, 2012)

Donation sent.


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Just saw this and donated without hesitation, a top man and his contribution to the TT scene has been commendable...

He has helped me out numerous times not just providing an outstanding service but also advice and guidance subsequently saving me money going to a garage so he deserves every penny regardless of the situation... hope we can all help you reach your target Wak !


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Goodluck wak


----------



## Tare071 (Oct 27, 2011)

Done !

Top notch fella


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

The Gachet said:


> He has helped me out numerous times not just providing an outstanding service but also advice and guidance subsequently saving me money going to a garage so he deserves every penny regardless of the situation... hope we can all help you reach your target Wak !


Hear, hear.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Done.

Wak, hope you get things sorted and back on track asap - nobody wants to loose their home (for themselves or their daughter.)

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## Strykezero (Mar 24, 2015)

Donated a few days ago only just saw this thread  good luck Wak and thanks for all the help!


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Donated without hesitation.
Haven't had the pleasure of meeting Wak, but like others, I've stalked his website for masses of educated information to enable me to see how not to do something.
I know from personal experience how messy and distressing a divorce can be.
Best of luck.


----------



## dixiespurs (Aug 24, 2012)

A few quid sent your way, Wak. All the best.
Although i'm not a TT nut, i've still visited the once and living locally, drive past your gaff most days, peering in to see what lovely TT's you have in for work!


----------



## davidball (Jun 24, 2014)

Donated.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Hope it all works out well for wak & his daughter.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> It's been on our Facebook page for a number of days now, I'll keep bumping it and on all the other groups too.
> 
> Just heard about something quite negative from someone who has in turn removed me from Facebook (gutless mk2 owner), Wak, we got your back  I'll give you a hug soon
> 
> ...


This MK2 owner appreciates how much Wak has helped the MK1 community with his knowledge & support, so happy to help him, when in a time of need, as he would for anyone, especially these bad running MK1s


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I do think that everyone is allowed an opinion.


----------



## peartcart12 (May 24, 2015)

jamman said:


> I do think that everyone is allowed an opinion.


Jamman you crack me up  got your fishing rod out again looking for a bite


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

peartcart12 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I do think that everyone is allowed an opinion.
> ...


No Im serious mate, anyone who knows me will know how close I am to Waheed (which is why I donated) but at the same time I try and look from other people's point of view as well and I can see why some may think this isn't the way to handle things.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

jamman said:


> I do think that everyone is allowed an opinion.


Awesome!


----------



## AviaTTor (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Dogs n Rabbits (Oct 8, 2004)

Done, no brainier, the man is a legend on this site IMO. How is the total tracking ?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Not been on here much lately but had to comment here and wish WAK all the best. I hope by us all pulling together we can really change the outcome ;-)
(oh and thanks Jamman for mentioning how gorgeous WAKs daughter is - it's completely irrelevant, but we were all thinking it and didn't dare say so, haha!)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Not on here much these days but have donated to help out a friend of many years. Lost count of the number of times I've used his website and like many others, have a couple of little mods under the bonnet supplied and fitted by the man himself (including my honking door locking sound! :lol: ).

Also shared on Facebook (thanks Jess) and I found out yesterday that even my neighbour donated £50 and she's never even heard of Wak!

Spread the love people


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hope it helps buddy.


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy to contribute to Wak, he runs a great resource for us mk1 owners.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)




----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

Done  Good luck Wak!

Hak


----------



## hannes (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## thestig666 (Mar 12, 2013)

Done... Wak tuned my car top man and he lives near Staines enough said


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Done. Sent some quids your way Wak. You've been a huge wealth of knowledge and your site has helped me many times fixing the (now sold) TT.

-Ben


----------



## Converted2VW (Feb 13, 2011)

Done! Sent some weaker-than-pounds dollars your way sir. Let us know how it's coming along!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

Neb said:


> Done. Sent some quids your way Wak. You've been a huge wealth of knowledge and your site has helped me many times fixing the (now sold) TT.
> 
> -Ben


Hey Ben!



Converted2VW said:


> Done! Sent some weaker-than-pounds dollars your way sir. Let us know how it's coming along!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to see my vortex peeps showing support for a good cause! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Madmax199 said:


> [smiley=dude.gif]


You're too old to be doing that brotha :lol:


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Madmax199 said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=dude.gif]
> ...


I'm too young to admit being old, gonna keep rocking dude!!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Many thanks to everyone so far, it's been a great source of comfort seeing the support and considering the challenge I'm impressed to be at nearly 2% raised so far.


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Let's keep this going guys


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Donation sent dude I hope everything goes well...


----------



## jabjab (Oct 3, 2014)

Sent from Canada! Been through this before and know what its like!

Things will work out for the better man


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Been a while since I logged in but just seen this - Wak's a top bloke in every way.
I'm really sorry for you + apologies for driving into your Gate Post......

I hope more people feel they can help

All the best
Peter


----------



## eddy_rooney (Feb 18, 2014)

im yet to go see him for a remap but just donated £5 for him. all the best pal. hope it works out and I will see you soon!


----------



## SonyVaio (Jul 25, 2012)

Hope all goes well WAK,

Never met you but you knowledge has surely helped me out.

Dropped a donation as a token gesture of my appreciation and hopefully will add to others contributions to make a difference.

All the best.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Just logged on to see this in someone's sig (jamman, so thatnks there).

I sent a few quid over, sorry it's not more but if this is still about in the future (which I hope for your sake it isn't!) I will send some more your way.

Sorry to hear of your misfortunes but hopefully your continued generosity amung the automotive communities will be returned.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Wow, just seen this. Donated matey.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

bump

J
xx


----------



## lostweekend (Aug 5, 2015)

Good luck mate. Done!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Just sent you a donation Wak, I hope you manage to raise enough for your worthy cause. You're a true gent of the VAG world!


----------



## **wilkie** (Oct 28, 2009)

Done! I don't have a TT any more but Wak helped me out with a knackered water pump some years ago in my hour of need.
All the best matey.


----------



## CrAkHaBiTT (Jan 18, 2005)

8)


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Hadn't seen this as I don't drop by so often having sold the TT in June, but have also thrown a bit in. Hope it works out for you Wak!


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

bump


----------



## GregoryFrank (May 20, 2011)

Hi Wak,

I sent you some as well.I hope you can rebuild your life.
I just pray that that I never have to go through something like this.


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

Never met you mate, but ill gladly help , ive chucked some in 
,more than a quid too , I hope it helps!!!
Cheers
Liam


----------



## NoNameNone (Nov 9, 2015)

Got to be honest, only been a member of this forum for a day, but looks to me so many people cant be wrong about this guy and hes gone above the call of duty to help other, so tenner on the way and good luck


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

NoNameNone said:


> Got to be honest, only been a member of this forum for a day, but looks to me so many people cant be wrong about this guy and hes gone above the call of duty to help other, so tenner on the way and good luck


Same here mate, not heard a bad word about this chap so I'm glad to help too!!


----------



## B5byt (Sep 9, 2009)

Bump...


----------



## kato (Apr 19, 2009)

Donated Good luck Wak,


----------



## LOWTT225 (Oct 13, 2008)

Sold the TT for a A6 but thanks for the remap/help over the years Wak, donation sent good luck mate.


----------



## Bcruz (Oct 27, 2015)

Seen wak giving advice on almost every subject I look at full of helpful advice good luck buddy donated 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnD (May 7, 2002)

Donated,

Hope it works out ok.

John.


----------



## ladybayimp (Jul 5, 2007)

Bump.

Come on people - I'm sure you've benefited from Wak's generosity & knowledge.

Good luck Wak.


----------



## Stats (Oct 26, 2007)

G'day Wak,

Added a couple of 'pineapples' to the kitty from Down Under; WA to be precise.

And, the mob 'over East' can take that as a challenge to dig in and help out too.

FWIW, my gut tells me that if we aggregated the hours and cash Wak has saved others around the world, converted the hours to cash, added the two and Present Valued the total in Pounds the result would dwarf what he's chasing.

Cheers,
Statts

_Notes:
WA - Western Australia
'over East' - the bit of Australia that isn't WA
'pineapple' - 1. tropical fruit grown by Banana Benders 2. sl. a Fifty Dollar note_


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Another small bit here.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

thought id bump this and see how he got/gettin on ...

helped me with my mk1 took time out to actually ring me as i was far away top bloke hoping and wondering if things have worked out


----------



## nyank (Nov 6, 2015)

Donated from across the pond. 5 months with my TT and I'd be lost without info from people like WAK.


----------

